# Best battery for electric fencing?



## luckilotti (29 March 2011)

As title  
What have you found to be the best type/make/size of battery to use with a portable energiser?  

We are about to put up a secondary fence in the stallion paddock with electric tape and ideally need a strong battery, with a good life on it if possible.  We do also intend to get a solar panel for it like the one i have on my box (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12v-Solar-Pan...60476312443?pt=UK_Gadgets&hash=item3ca5991b7b)    The stallion is quite happy and well behaved with the normal fence/hedge but i dont want to push my luck too far, he may so far have been fine with the young colt, geldings, mares etc but i imagine it would be very easy for his hormones to take over one day!  

Also, if anyone knows of anywhere that has any fab offer on at the moment for them that would be fab


----------



## BigRed (29 March 2011)

Having used half dead old car batteries for years, I actually stumped up the money for a new Leisure Battery this year.  The charge lasts longer than an acid cell battery, I think there is gel in there ?  anyway it seems to do a good job, those trickle chargers are very good too.


----------



## Honey08 (29 March 2011)

We used old tractor batteries - have two, one to be charging while the other is in use...  They lasted for months though.  They are very heavy - we had to carry them around the field in the discovery!


----------



## Louby (29 March 2011)

We use a decent leisure battery.  Lasts for months before charging and weve had it years.


----------



## luckilotti (29 March 2011)

thanks, so what size leisure battery is good enough?  Have just had a look on a few sites and there seems soooo many to choose from with different Amps etc.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (29 March 2011)

110 amp should do the job.


----------



## amandap (29 March 2011)

Slightly Foxed said:



			110 amp should do the job.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right. I was just looking as both my ancient batteries have died and no longer hold a charge. Some batteries are only 75 ah, are they no use?


----------



## Slightly Foxed (29 March 2011)

110 amp will last much longer between charges than a 75 but it's up to you, 75 amps are a lot cheaper.  Ideally, you should never let your battery dishcarge below 50%, so a solar trickle charger is a good idea and you could get away with a 75 amp.


----------



## amandap (29 March 2011)

Slightly Foxed said:



			110 amp will last much longer between charges than a 75 but it's up to you, 75 amps are a lot cheaper.  Ideally, you should never let your battery dishcarge below 50%, so a solar trickle charger is a good idea and you could get away with a 75 amp.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thanks for that.


----------



## luckilotti (29 March 2011)

Thanks, 
i have sent my mum off to the shop to buy one as there seem sooo many online etc!  We are going for an 85 i think?  along with one of the solar chargers so fingers crossed...... 
We're also going to shop around and get another as a spare/standby etc. 

Thanks again.


----------

